# Motobecane LeChampion Ti SL vs Bianchi Vigorelli Dillema.



## GarzaAlfredo (May 28, 2013)

Hello

I'm looking to get a real road bike it would have to be either steel or titanium.
For the past year I've been ciclying on a aluminum hybrid but I need a new bike for doing long distance rides (up to 300km).

First of all I don't live in the US, I'm from Mexico.
Originally I was planning ordering a LeChampion Ti SL and deal with the ordering process with a person who use to help other people out ordering bikes from the USA. My decision is made but still the models haven't restocked up yet on BD website.

On the other hand one local LBS here at Guadalajara is offering the whole Bianchi line of bikes and the Vigorelli (which has 105 parts) is a little bit cheaper than the LeChampion but I do get the local warranty in case anything arises with the bike, frame, etc, whereas if I get the Ti there would be too much of a hassle to sort warranty issues.

In known componentry-wise, the Ti is a far better deal but considering that I will have to pay also for transportation fees (something around 300USD) I'm on a dilemma which one is more convenient.
I plan on keeping the bike for long years to come.

So in short, the costs:

LeChampion Ti SL - $2,200USD + $300 USD = $2,500 USD
Bianchi Vigorelli - $2,000USD delivered in my LBS, adjusted and everything.

I'm curious to know which bike would you choose taking in consideration than the warranty on the Ti will not be handled locally and not even from the same country.


----------



## Nitram987 (Aug 22, 2013)

*2014 Le Champion Ti SL experience*

Hi Garza. I can't speak for the Bianchi Vigorelli. I bought the 2014 Moto Le Champion Ti SL and put a couple hundred miles on it in late 2013 before the snow began to fly.

The Le Champion Ti SL is a gem. It handled everything from smooth, rolling horse-country paved roads to challenging miles of compacted gravel "rails-to-trails" bike paths. The titanium frame and carbon forks nimbly absorb the bumps while still giving you confidence and appropriate feedback around bends and on rough stretches -- that's the titanium advantage. It's a feather under you on straight stretches and a stiff performer when called upon. Also, I don't beleive that you'll find a better upscale component set for the price. The wheels and tyres make the miles pass quickly.

As with all bikes, it's best to do your homework when choosing sizes. The Le Champion's geometry is exactly as specified on the BikesDirect website. Take note of their top tube lengths. I used the Competitive Cyclist Fit Calculator to verify what riding tests were telling me. It told me that the 56cm Le Champion Ti SL would be a maxed out French fit for me, and that the 53cm would be too small, even for a Competitive fit. I bought the 56cm Le Champion Ti SL and, after 30 miles of riding, I reversed its stem for an exceptional ride and fit.

Happy cruising. I'm training for spring-time century rides. I retired my 43 year-old Motobecane. For even more inspiration, maybe we can all aspire to this...

Google 102-year-old cyclist world record


----------



## GarzaAlfredo (May 28, 2013)

Thanks Nitram987 for your response

How tall are you?

I just swapped my 56cm Aluminum bike which had a very odd geometry with the TT being only 53 (I felt cramped while riding) into an "old" chromoly frame which I think is 60cm, it is huge, it has standover height of 34" and I can put my legs in between the top tube without feeling any kind of discomfort, the top tube length is roughly 59cm or so.
Today I did a longish ride on its maiden trip ~130km and the chromoly frame felt great, superb shock absorption and I felt comfortable in the long run. Afterward I did feel my legs tired but not the feeling of having my body beaten up by the horrible pavement condition here in Guadalajara, Mexico.

The only downside of the chromoly frame which the current frame maker or the chromoly alloy composition is unknownis that is heavier compared to the jitter aluminum frame which I detested.

So I think based on the hybrid measurements that the Ti 59cm is the way to go. The TT of that size matches the one with my hybrid.
Here's some pictures of my new chromoly hybrid:
































The upside of titanium compared to CrMo is it's lightness.
The only thing remaining to do is for BD to restock the Ti SL in all sizes, so that might came this spring.


----------



## Nitram987 (Aug 22, 2013)

*My measurements & CC's Fit Calculator output.*

Hi. Here's my measurements:
Inseam 33
Trunk 25
Forearm 14.25
Arm 26
Thigh 25
Lower Leg 23
Sternal Notch 57.75
Total Height 71

Here's CC's Fit Calculator Output:

*Fit Style Competitive Eddy French *
top tube length 55.5 - 55.9 55.5 - 55.9 56.7 - 57.1
seat tube range CC 54.3 - 54.8 55.5 – 56 57.2 - 57.7
seat tube range CT 56 - 56.5 57.2 - 57.7 58.9 - 59.4
stem length 11.2 - 11.8 10.1 - 10.7 10.3 - 10.9 
BB saddle position 75.4 - 77.4 74.6 - 76.6 72.9 - 74.9 
saddle handlebar 54 - 54.6 54.8 - 55.4 56.5 - 57.1 
saddle setback 4.9 - 5.3 6.1 - 6.5 5.6 - 6 
seatpost type no setback setback setback


----------



## GarzaAlfredo (May 28, 2013)

Thanks again for the measurements.
Your total height is 71? maybe you missed a number there?


----------



## Nitram987 (Aug 22, 2013)

Sorry for the confusion. Yes - 71 inches (5 foot, 11 inches). All of my personal measurements that I listed above are in inches. CC's outputs were in cm.


----------



## Nitram987 (Aug 22, 2013)

*Moto LeChamp SL Ti fit*

Here's an update on the Motobecane LeChamp SL Ti sizing. For my measurements, with the 56 Le Champ SL Ti's relatively long 57.2cm top tube, the Competitive Cyclist results suggested that I would be purchasing a bike at the longest end of a French Fit. Sure enough. That, along with the bike's 110mm stem had me more stretched out than I like. As I mentioned on a previous post, I achieved an exceptional, still relatively aggressive fit when I reversed that stem.

Now, for an even more relaxed upright cruising fit, I replaced the "Ritchey Pro 44" 110mm long, 84/6 Degree stem that came with the bike with a "Ritchey Pro 44" 90mm long, 30 Degree stem. Yes, that's a shorter stem, but more importantly, it's a more angled 30 Degree stem which rotated my torsal into a very comfortable, long distance position. I'm not into racing, so for my country-side cruises, this produced the best results.


----------



## GarzaAlfredo (May 28, 2013)

Hi *Nitram987*

I ended up buying a Moto Super Strada which should be here next Monday. I ordered size 60cm, I just hope it isn't big for me. Moto site suggests size for riders 6'1 to 6'2, so hopefully it will be a right fit.


----------



## Nitram987 (Aug 22, 2013)

*BikesDirect Geometry and Fitting*

The Super Strata is a good choice. Here's some geometry comparisons.

When one directly compares the *BikesDirect (BD) Super Strata* aluminum geometry with *Trek's 1 Series *aluminum bike, they 'closely match' with slight variations in standover height, trail and wheelbase. If one instead compares the *BD Sprint* aluminum geometry with *Trek's 1 Series* aluminum bike, it 'very closely matches', except for the wheelbase. Note that Trek markets its 1 Series as a slightly-relaxed H2 fit, so that's probably what you'll experience with either the Super Strata or the Sprint.

Then, via direct printout and page-over-page comparisons infront of a light, the BikesDirect Super Strata's head tube is a little bit higher than the Superbird's headtube, which is consistent with Super Strata's more relaxed fit and Superbird's more aggressive geometry. Thus, BikesDirect Superbird tends towards Trek's more aggressive H1 geometry bikes. In addition, you'll find that *BD's Superbird* is a 'very close fit' to the *Cannondale CAAD10.*

The impressive *BD Motobecane Le Champion SL Ti* is the most relaxed geometry, tending towards Trek's most relaxed H3 category fit. Its geometry 'closely matches' *Trek's now discontinued Pilot* bike.

And finally, *BD's Gravity Pro aluminum *geometry 'very closely matches' *Giant's male-orientated Defy Composite carbon bike*, not its aluminum Defy. (I don't see a female-oriented Avail equivalent in the BD line-up). The geometry of Giant bikes won over 2 of my neighbors and my wife last fall (for what that's worth to the reader). Giant is the world's largest bike manufacturer. Their prices are better than other brand name bikes, but not as good as BD's prices.

The Le Champ SL Ti has the smoothest and most relaxed geometry. Then the geometry of Giant's Defy, and thus of BD's Gravity Pro, makes for an excellent 'endurance' road bike. (It was the most comfortable of the brand name bikes I tried, and yet it was surprisingly fun and responsive). More aggressive than that would be the BD Super Strata and Sprint. Most aggressive would be the BD Superbird IMO.

In the future, as mentioned in my previous posts, readers can use www.competitivecyclist.com Fit Calculator to get a quite accurate prediction of what bike size would be good for you. It worked for me and many others. That Fit Calculator, along with the information above, should aid you in trying out or predicting bike fits.

Having said all of this, framing materials, workmanship, components, distribution, service, support, warranty and price all make the selection of any one bike a personal choice. As you know, my personal choice was the Moto Le Champ SL Ti which is a really smooth piece of machinery.

I can't see your height on the thread? -- are you over 6 feet?

Once you receive your bike, and you're set to physically adjust things for a best fit for you, I would recommend that you *start by adjusting your seat to get your knee at the right horizontal position over the crank petals *(forward/back adjustment of the seat) and at the *right maxed-out vertical bend-angle *(up/down adjustment of the seat) -- Google will give you enough details to do that right. Do it over once again (they interact a bit). Everything else seems to follow after that. When its right, and when your reach is right, and if you've elected a more relaxed fit, you should have a lot less weight on your arms when you're riding. There's of course always the pay-per-fit LBS post-delivery professional fitting. In my experience, I found that there's enough info on the web to get it mostly right if you pay close attention. Then bring wrenches along with you to fine tune and self-adjust over your first few bike rides. Professional or competitive riders will always do best with a professional fit.

Let us know how the fit works out. As you can see, small adjustments and small replacement purchases can go a long way to correcting a couple of cm here and there.

For domestic buyers, BikesDirect is very good with size swaps if you preserve the packing materials.


----------



## Sammy Garcia (Jul 4, 2008)

Alfredo, I purchased my Le Champion in 2007, and climbed the Escalera al Infierno on it in 2008. This is my training bike, and I have put some 7,000 kms on it. I have not had a single problem with it. Not one. This was the fourth bike I have purchased from BD, but I have had some issues due to my card being from Mexico. If you have it figured out, do it. Trust me, Dura Ace, or Ultegra difference is substantial. The Titanium frame is something that you will love forever. Especially if you do long rides. It is on those where you feel the difference the most. For this one, and the FLY 29er, I had to check availability almost daily. But it has been well worth it. You will not regret it. It comes partially assembled. I assembled it myself. But I would rather pay the bike shop than buy what they have if It is not what I want. I always buy what I want, not what is available. I hope you go for it!! Abrazo,


----------

